# Litaneutria minor



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 18, 2007)

My female Litaneutria minor (Ground mantis) has laid her second Ooth, This time bigger!..

Pic's as soon as I get those shots!


----------



## Joe (Aug 18, 2007)

hey thats cool! Congrats! my female Litaneutria minor just laid her second one also must be a coincidence! lol. do you have them around where u live? i had to go out several hundred miles to find mine. can hardly wait to see the pics!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey!

Wow that is a coincidence, Very cool indeed!  I have to drive about two miles, But the only easy way there is through private probity! Otherwise it's a LONG walk to the spot where they are found... I enjoy my mantis walks! :lol: :roll: Yeah several hundred miles, Now that's a long walk.  I just hope the Ooth are fertile, Time will tell? My male is still a bit young to breed.



> hey thats cool! Congrats! my female Litaneutria minor just laid her second one also must be a coincidence! lol. do you have them around where u live? i had to go out several hundred miles to find mine. can hardly wait to see the pics!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 18, 2007)

Okay here are the pic's! Sorry I took the pic's very quickly, I'll try &amp; get some more pic's tomorrow? I'm keeping my fingers crossed, Hoping that they are fertile?!

Second Ooth







First Ooth






Mom


----------



## Joe (Aug 18, 2007)

hey! very nice pics! one thing tho when trying to hatch one, i try hatching a fertile ooth of this mantis and it never hatched, in fact all 5 didnt hatch! either they were infertile or maybe needed over wintering  i'd try overwintering one and incubation the other rite away cause they may need the over wintering process like european mantids do sadly  . but hey u have 2 ooths too so i'll try it lol. one of the processes have go to work. i'll try that with mine to found out for sure lol. how did u find urs by the way? on the ground or on a bush? i found mine by almost stepping on it lol. it moved out of the way fast enough so i could see in out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 18, 2007)

Joe,

Thank you!  Oh wow... 5? Okay we'll have to try everything we can! How would we go about wintering them? Once we get it right, It's going to be a great feeling indeed! The first one I found was on a tuft of crass, One of my buddies from the zoo said ("wow" How in the world did you see that thing?) Then for about 4 hours in the crass :shock: I found 7 of them. Only two are male. If I had not been looking, I would have stepped on them? I'm glad they are doing well for us!  I look forward to those babies...

Thanks Mikhail



> hey! very nice pics! one thing tho when trying to hatch one, i try hatching a fertile ooth of this mantis and it never hatched, in fact all 5 didnt hatch! either they were infertile or maybe needed over wintering  i'd try overwintering one and incubation the other rite away cause they may need the over wintering process like european mantids do sadly  . but hey u have 2 ooths too so i'll try it lol. one of the processes have go to work. i'll try that with mine to found out for sure lol. how did u find urs by the way? on the ground or on a bush? i found mine by almost stepping on it lol. it moved out of the way fast enough so i could see in out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 18, 2007)

I hope that they are fertile too !

Good job MikhailsDinos :wink:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 18, 2007)

Thank you!  



> I hope that they are fertile too !Good job MikhailsDinos :wink:


----------



## Joe (Aug 19, 2007)

the overintering process i do is usually stick a sewing needing on the base of the ooth and then pin it up under any area of my house that has some cover to it. like under one of the side house boards if they over lap. but a sewing needle may be too big for the ground mantid ooth and it looks like u have ur ooths on come base already wich is cool! try to find someway to put the upsidedown outside about 5 inches to a foot off the ground or higher depending on how much snow you get, i'd put it above the usual snow fall level just incase to provide max results, i'm pretty sure tho that if its submerged by snow for the winter, that it wouldnt affect it but i wouldn't take a chances just in case.

Joe


----------



## Joe (Aug 19, 2007)

oh yea and heres some pics of my ground mantis  i dont have any pics of the ooths yet tho.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 19, 2007)

Joe,

Beautiful pictures, Thank you!! I'm definitely going to give this a try! Hopefully we get some babies hatching.  Keep me updated on how it goes &amp; I'll do the same here? Great info....

Thanks again

Mikhail



> the overintering process i do is usually stick a sewing needing on the base of the ooth and then pin it up under any area of my house that has some cover to it. like under one of the side house boards if they over lap. but a sewing needle may be too big for the ground mantid ooth and it looks like u have ur ooths on come base already wich is cool! try to find someway to put the upsidedown outside about 5 inches to a foot off the ground or higher depending on how much snow you get, i'd put it above the usual snow fall level just incase to provide max results, i'm pretty sure tho that if its submerged by snow for the winter, that it wouldnt affect it but i wouldn't take a chances just in case.Joe


----------

